# double barrel first names?



## tinkerbelll

okay im pregnant so forgive me if i sound thick...but i was wondering as i want to give my LO a double barrel first name, how do you put it on the birth cert? are you allowed to put the hyphen in? or do you put it as 2 separate names? then how will people know there BOTH her first name? or do you put them together as one word?:huh:....sorry its been along day:dohh:


----------



## sam's mum

You can put the hyphen in on the birth certificate x


----------



## nikky0907

With the hyphen...

e.i. Lola-Rose first name.Elizabeth middle...:D


----------



## tinkerbelll

thanks girls, thought you could but just wanted to check. i really think double barrel names for girls just sound so pretty:happydance:


----------



## missjacey44

My name is Jamie-clare and thats exactly how it is on my birth certificate. And its written like that on my passport/driving licence i just put the 'Jamie-clare' as my first name when filling anything out ect. So defo put the hyphen in on the birth certificate!


----------



## Angelmouse

Do you like having a double barrelled first name or do you wish it was one or the other? I only ask because if I have a girl I'd like to call her Anna-louise and would hate to think that she won't like it. :)


----------



## enigma

My daughter is called Terri-leigh, she likes her name, but we tent to just call her Tez for short.


----------



## missjacey44

Angelmouse said:


> Do you like having a double barrelled first name or do you wish it was one or the other? I only ask because if I have a girl I'd like to call her Anna-louise and would hate to think that she won't like it. :)

I dont mind my name but for as long as i can remember everyone including my parents have called me J.C ! I just find sometimes certain people.. like doctors ect. like to change the name for whatever reason and take out the hyphen and just put the first part of my name Jamie and then my last name.. which does annoy me because thats not my name and i never understand why they change it themselfs when i have clearly written Jamie-Clare and i always have to correct them!


----------



## Angelmouse

Thanks Hon.

Officials astound me. They are always changing the spelling of my eldests name and it drives us nuts.


----------



## suzie2207

Hi 
I have 3 girls and they are all double barrel first names with a hyphen on there birth certificate!


----------



## LittleGriffin

Hi,
My niece is Lottie-Mae but people call her Lottie and it drives my sister mad!
My OH is called Jimmy but on some letters the companies have changed it to James without asking if that is actually his name! (It isn't!)


----------



## Risstron

I wasn't sure about this myself. We're naming our LO Adia-Lynn if it's a girl.


----------



## sugarcube84

my name is double barreled emma-jane i hated it growing up everyone picked on me because of it!! (Kids are mean!!) now i just go by emma even my mum has dropped it!! Sorry!! Although to be fair it wasnt very common to have double name where and when i grew up, its a bit more common now so i dont think you would have the same problem.


----------

